# The Deception of Makeup



## eldri (Jun 29, 2018)

It's a topic I discussed quite briefly in real life due to the negative reaction I received. But it remains a topic of internal debate because of said reaction.

The reliance on makeup by either sex is eerie to me, especially given this political climate with body acceptance. With how it's marketed and valued today (at least in the US), makeup, I find, is deceptive. Occassionally, I will view the trending page on Youtube just to gawk at the thumbnails of popular videos people are entertained by and, nearly everytime, one of the trending videos is a woman/man plastering herself/himself with makeup. The change between the before and after shots is drastic and disturbing I find. More examples are the before and after makeup shots of pornstars that were released a few years ago.

In addition, I'm reminded of Kendrick Lamar's single Humble. There is a line in which he describes his tiredness of the use of photoshop and makeup to cover blemishes, stretchmarks, and etc. While I thought this statement was tame but valid, some women did not think so and lambasted him.

Personally, when I briefly lived in a frat house (just rented and not part of the frat), I witnessed the droves of effort women placed into using makeup to attract. I say this with uncertainty though and would like further elaboration on the reasoning for heavy makeup use and the hostility towards criticism of its use.

My gut tells me its deliberate deception in order to attract whatever mate, but I am open to change.
Side note: A more male equivalent is facial hair used to hide the lack of chin, the roundness of the head's shape, or appear more masculine.

Edit: I guess I'm not woke.


----------



## triangleboy (Jun 29, 2018)

I have 0 issue with makeup/photoshopping as a whole to make things stand out better (or just because you enjoy it), but I do think it's sad that people feel that they have to rely on it to look "good".

I actually think a lot of people look better without the massive amounts of caked-on makeup. Too much can actually just look bizarre, almost uncanny valley-ish. Of course, again, if they enjoy doing it, then all the more power to them I say!


----------



## Inklings (Jun 29, 2018)

People have used some form of makeup since pretty much forever. People just typically want to look their best when it counts. Even guys use makeup for things like during filming.


----------



## eldri (Jun 29, 2018)

triangleboy said:


> I have 0 issue with makeup/photoshopping as a whole to make things stand out better (or just because you enjoy it), but I do think it's sad that people feel that they have to rely on it to look "good".
> 
> I actually think a lot of people look better without the massive amounts of caked-on makeup. Too much can actually just look bizarre, almost uncanny valley-ish. Of course, again, if they enjoy doing it, then all the more power to them I say!



Could a connection be made to pornography in terms of setting disillusioned standards? People constantly criticize the majority of porn for its unrealistic depiction of sex.


----------



## triangleboy (Jun 30, 2018)

eldri said:


> Could a connection be made to pornography in terms of setting disillusioned standards? People constantly criticize the majority of porn for its unrealistic depiction of sex.



Possibly. I'm sure there are a lot of dudes that have never seen a woman in their lives that flip the fuck out when they learn womens' faces actually have texture to them when they aren't shooped to high heaven.


----------



## Inklings (Jun 30, 2018)

eldri said:


> Could a connection be made to pornography in terms of setting disillusioned standards? People constantly criticize the majority of porn for its unrealistic depiction of sex.


Nothing you see in media is like real life since real life is fairly mundane and boring and not what people want to see.


----------



## Daughter of Cernunnos (Jun 30, 2018)

Only deceptive if you're a face blind autist.


----------



## eldri (Jun 30, 2018)

Mint Kiwi said:


> Listen, if you get your ass messed up with photoshop, then don't consider yourself a genius. fuck, anyone can do that shit, me included. infact, if you have a picture of a cow shopped to have large glutes. contact me.



Here


----------



## The Fifth Waltz (Jun 30, 2018)

That lyric is from Humble by Kendrick Lamar.


----------



## eldri (Jun 30, 2018)

Inklings said:


> Nothing you see in media is like real life since real life is fairly mundane and boring and not what people want to see.


Real life is pretty hilarious and entertaining. Why do you think I am on the farms?


----------



## Inklings (Jun 30, 2018)

I mean a typical person's day to day life not the internet.


----------



## eldri (Jun 30, 2018)

thenakedhomeless said:


> That lyric is from Humble by Kendrick Lamar.



I'll take pride in that error as it proves I am not a white guy who feels woke after listening to Kendrick Lamar.


----------



## AnOminous (Jun 30, 2018)

Just to come up with a gender neutral example, if you ever show up on national TV, where there are bright lights and every flaw on your face is going to be broadcast to millions, if you don't let their makeup person fix you up, you're going to look like absolute shit compared to everyone else.

If anything, not getting the makeup done is going to be deceptive, because you're going to look like a complete piece of shit compared to everyone else who has.

Everyone does "makeup" in one way or another.


----------



## Fagatron 69 (Jun 30, 2018)

eldri said:


> Could a connection be made to pornography in terms of setting disillusioned standards? People constantly criticize the majority of porn for its unrealistic depiction of sex.


No, Socrates, people have worn makeup even when it was radioactive and literally killed them. It's no different then wearing nice clothes or working out or bathing. People make a lot of efforts to appear more attractive not just to the opposite sex but just in general.


----------



## AnOminous (Jun 30, 2018)

1864897514651 said:


> You used to be able to divorce your wife if she used make-up. Theologically and sacramentally, I do not find it right or just, but it is something that was done at some point in time.



And. . .umm. . .you can currently divorce your wife just because you don't like her that much any more.  Your point?


----------



## eldri (Jun 30, 2018)

AnOminous said:


> Just to come up with a gender neutral example, if you ever show up on national TV, where there are bright lights and every flaw on your face is going to be broadcast to millions, if you don't let their makeup person fix you up, you're going to look like absolute shit compared to everyone else.
> 
> If anything, not getting the makeup done is going to be deceptive, because you're going to look like a complete piece of shit compared to everyone else who has.
> 
> Everyone does "makeup" in one way or another.



While I agree makeup is necessary in your example, what about a more typical use?
From the ratings, this is a contentious issue with users and the replies suggest the topic is rather a simple and requires no discussion. However, if people are nonchalant with makeup, why are there such massive outcries for events like The Haggening?


----------



## Red Hood (Jun 30, 2018)

Makeup is fine. If it's good enough it can even take the man imbibing alcohol out of the equation of getting laid.


----------



## eldri (Jun 30, 2018)

Fagatron 69 said:


> No, Socrates, people have worn makeup even when it was radioactive and literally killed them. It's no different then wearing nice clothes or working out or bathing. People make a lot of efforts to appear more attractive not just to the opposite sex but just in general.



"People wore makeup even when it was deadly". What is the argument there?
Bathing is more a necessity in modern living despite efforts by cows. The physique created by working out is longlasting. And clothes are more an accessory to one's body rather than explicit, artificial changes to the human body.


----------



## Fagatron 69 (Jun 30, 2018)

eldri said:


> "People wore makeup even when it was deadly". What is the argument there?


You suggested that hot porn vids were responsible for women wearing makeup and I pointed out that the argument was ridiculous because women have worn it since forever.


eldri said:


> Bathing is more a necessity in modern living despite efforts by cows.


Why? We bathe so that we look and smell better, there's really no other reason. 





eldri said:


> The physique created by working out is longlasting.


Wrong. The physique lasts as long as you maintain it just like makeup. When you stop working out the attractive body fades because it isn't natural, seems like lying to me.  





eldri said:


> And clothes are more an accessory to one's body rather than explicit, artificial changes to the human body.


I actually agree with you here, clothes are an accessory just like makeup. I'm glad you understand the point I was trying to make.


----------



## eldri (Jun 30, 2018)

Fagatron 69 said:


> You suggested that hot porn vids were responsible for women wearing makeup and I pointed out that the argument was ridiculous because women have worn it since forever.



When I asked if there was connection to porn, I meant in similarities of creating unrealistic standards. I didn't mean if one was responsible for the other.



Fagatron 69 said:


> Wrong. The physique lasts as long as you maintain it just like makeup. When you stop working out the attractive body fades because it isn't natural, seems like lying to me.


The physique point is interesting but, once that physique is earned, it can be maintained. With makeup, it is constant reapplication. In addition, with makeup, it is removed presumably at the end of the day. That doesn't happen with muscles. It takes days and days of stagnation to lose noticeable muscle mass. Relatively speaking, muscle mass is much more longlasting than makeup


----------



## Cthulu (Jun 30, 2018)

I wear make-up to get hot trannies. It makes me look younger. It also helps disguise me when I rape and murder them.


----------



## killmeme (Jun 30, 2018)

Is it deceptive? I don't think so, no matter how heavy the makeup is a woman is not "gaining a new face".  And if she does look significantly different, she has makeup so thicc it's visible and blatant - so easy to avoid if you are not into it.
It's also easy to wipe out, just some soap and water if you feel you can't date a girl without knowing what she looks like without makeup - but you are already used to looking at girls wearing it, so don't get scared.

Women compete all the time with each other, women who don't wear makeup have to compete against those who do. The reason why despite all the talk about "accepting who you are" and being against bodyshaming you see women getting rather aggressive over makeup is because: it's BULLSHIT.
It's pure diarrhea said for asspats and likes, and to make their ugly friends feel better - and nothing more.

And Haggening pissed girls off because it wasn't their decision to show themselves without makeup, easy. Might not warrant this overreaction, but what did you expect.


----------



## RG 448 (Jun 30, 2018)

I agree.  I can’t tell you how many times I’ve stalked a fine-ass female, then peeped in her bedroom window at night, only to find that her eyelids aren’t naturally blue and her lips aren’t producing natural glitter.  It’s like, why even bother?


----------



## Discourteous Discourse (Jun 30, 2018)

> nearly everytime, one of the trending videos is a woman/man plastering herself/himself with makeup. The change between the before and after shots is drastic and disturbing I find



I don't see how this is surprising. When someone (especially a beauty guru) is layering on foundation, concealer, eye shadow, etc they're not going to look bare-skinned and natural. You do realize that those YouTubers normally don't leave the house looking like that, right? They often wash it off as soon as they're done filming. Wearing that much makeup sucks. It's not comfortable, and long-term wear will result in skin problems. Many people are entertained by watching someone else apply a mountain of makeup because they themselves aren't going to put the effort into it, let alone spend the money on it.


> I witnessed the droves of effort women placed into using makeup to attract.



Or they could have been wearing it for themselves. This may just be a lady thing, but part of the fun of going to parties is getting ready for them.


----------



## Indigo! the color (Jul 1, 2018)

I think we all have to consider that everybody uses makeup for different reasons, a movie star and a college student are in completely different enviroments and they want to attract different kind of people, so, we shouldn't try to generalize.

That said, I understand your point. In my opinion make up is very useful in small amounts: It highlights the goodness of the face and makes you look slightly better. It is deceptive though? Mmmm, maybe for a insecure teenager who thinks that all their fav influencers are perfect, but for an adult I think should be clear all that 'flawlessness' is artificial.


----------



## Gravityqueen4life (Jan 31, 2022)

Makeup should be illegal.


----------



## Kujo Jotaro (Jan 31, 2022)

Light makeup is ok in my book, but when women start caking it on(whether they're attractive with or without it) its a major turn off for me. The level at which I would judge "caking it on" is much lower than most, and as a result I view many women in public as clowns let loose from the carnival. Most women look much better without it, I really don't get why they feel the need to wear it unless they have horrendous acne.


----------



## Manul Otocolobus (Jan 31, 2022)

eldri said:


> Here
> View attachment 485041



As far as I am aware, that is due to a mutation in the myostatin gene, not photoshop.

It's seen in whippet dogs, they are known as "bully" whippets.

This is a bully whippet on the left, and a normal whippet on the right:


----------



## TheTrumanShow (Feb 1, 2022)

Makeup ruins your skin with a few exceptions that protect it.
And though I appreciate your OPs autistic view on deception through look - I really do - beauty itself is so much more important.

I used to think like you OP. But really, it's quite quaint if someone puts in a lot of effort to look beautiful for you.
And if they just do it to look lovely for themselves then enjoy it as a treat.

But I agree it's kind of a viscous circle and especially when combined with not eating enough and thus not getting the minerals your skin needs then makeup can really ruin your skin to the point where the girl in question can look horrible without it.

I also can't imagine the pressure to constantly have make-up. If your job is to be a model or a singer or I guess a e-thot then fine. But the effort ladies put into looking good when just going to their office job, man. I feel it's not right.

But I won't complain. Though a plain girl that just takes care of her skin and puts a bare minimum of makeup usually ends up winning in the long run imo.

Guys who use make-up just doesn't make much sense to me unless you're in the "biz".  Though some Maskara/eye shadow on guys can look sexy as f.


----------



## Bonesjones (Feb 1, 2022)

Why do women wear makeup and perfume? They are ugly and they stink.


----------



## TheTrumanShow (Feb 1, 2022)

killmeme said:


> Is it deceptive? I don't think so, no matter how heavy the makeup is a woman is not "gaining a new face".  And if she does look significantly different, she has makeup so thicc it's visible and blatant - so easy to avoid if you are not into it.
> It's also easy to wipe out, just some soap and water if you feel you can't date a girl without knowing what she looks like without makeup - but you are already used to looking at girls wearing it, so don't get scared.
> 
> Women compete all the time with each other, women who don't wear makeup have to compete against those who do. The reason why despite all the talk about "accepting who you are" and being against bodyshaming you see women getting rather aggressive over makeup is because: it's BULLSHIT.
> ...




This is kinda the sober truth. And while it could be argued to be "deceptive" to hide your literal blemishes in this social struggle we do so with everything all the time. We hide our opinions, we hide traits we think others might not like, we don't act out the way we want all the time. I kinda wished we had to do this less but living in a society means we have to do it at least in part, or nothing would work. 

We compete with each other and while someone might not naturally be super gifted in what ever field, they can instead work hard to improve themselves there.


----------



## guidmaker (Feb 1, 2022)

It's one thing to conceal blemishes and not look like complete shit.

It's another thing to tack on fake features to your face like eyeliner, blush, and lashes. Completely fake and vain.


----------



## topsikrets (Feb 1, 2022)

I dunno, to the trained eye it only serves to highlight their insecurity.
It's not anything half as bad as the chink/gook are doing with the full facial reconstruction surgery, and then they marry someone who doesn't know and churn out a couple of moon faced mongs? that's downright devious.


----------



## Zero Day Defense (Feb 1, 2022)

If you have a problem with being aesthetically challenged, take it up with God-- all I know is that I'm not trying to be catfished in real life, and I don't appreciate your efforts to catfish me. And don't tell me you're doing it "just to look prettier", especially while you shrink away from cameras whenever you don't have "enough" makeup on. You spend hundreds or thousands of dollars on makeup products _because you think you're ugly without them-- _and to be frank, you _might_ be.

Your spouse *will *see your unadorned face, and it's your inherent physiognomy that your children will inherit. Your lips aren't that color, those aren't your eyelashes, those aren't your eyebrows (and you shouldn't have been trying to pluck them in the first place), your cheeks don't actually blush, and your skin is two shades darker than that.

And that's not all: even _if _those were your natural features, they'd be all but gone in the next 20-30 years. You *are *going to become a human prune and there's nothing you can do about it-- so focus on the being the kind of human prune you want to be.

At the very least, try to promote _actual_ changes in your physiognomy-- eat well and exercise adequately. But makeup is bullshit.

Might be cute to tease a girl who looked fine without makeup but ends up being embarrassed when someone sees her unadorned face... wouldn't know for sure, though.


----------



## Cool Dog (Feb 1, 2022)

The problem is northern women who literally cake on this shit, like over here women use makeup but not so much else people will think they're whores

Whenever I visit the states the average 25-30 woman looks like a pornstar, makeup-wise


----------



## Cheeseburger Picnic (Feb 1, 2022)

Minuses of being a woman who never wore makeup: Always look/feel a little bit more plain compared to other women in your younger years

Pluses: 
- Doesn't actually affect your career prospects if you're smart and produce quality work (the kind of jobs that require makeup usually ruin your psyche anyway)
- Mostly rules out the attention of pornsick types, attracts quality men who want a relationship 
- The man who loves you and builds a life with you thinks your real face is beautiful anyway
- Saves thousands of dollars and hundreds of hours
- Look 10 years younger once you hit your thirties because daily makeup ages your skin


----------



## YourFriendlyLurker (Feb 1, 2022)

Some women just use make up as a kind of "armor" for their usual workday, consider it something like a battle ritual. Besides it's always a pleasure to care about yourself and make yourself beautiful, and a bit "different" each day. You say "deception", but how often do you see people with heavy make up irl that really can be really deceptive? Like omg what a queen, but she washes her face and it is Kevin Gibbs? I hardly see many of those, because it takes too much time and skill. Waking up 2 hours earlier just to put 4 layers of tone? Not many would agree. 

The bottom line, yes sometimes woman do it to look more attractive for males just as males do some chad shit to look attractive for females. But sometimes they just enjoy the process. It's really cool to look at the mirror and see something pleasant for a chance.


----------



## Isaac (Feb 1, 2022)

Oskar Wild was right. Most of it should be socially forbidden to wear


----------



## Law (Feb 1, 2022)

Fagatron 69 said:


> No, Socrates, people have worn makeup even when it was radioactive and literally killed them. It's no different then wearing nice clothes or working out or bathing.


When was working out or bathing radioactive or deadly? 


YourFriendlyLurker said:


> Some women just use make up as a kind of "armor" for their usual workday, consider it something like a battle ritual.


And I consider this silly.


----------



## Spiny Rumples (Feb 1, 2022)

I agree in some ways - makeup often causes people to look good because it mimics things that make a woman look more attractive (youth, overall health, emotional warmth, arousal, fertility, whatever facial contrast conveys).

If people don't wear makeup to look more attractive, then wouldn't they be fine with makeup that makes them look a bit uglier? 

Of course, I don't think makeup is the only way to do this. Corsets, push-up bras, and padded bras are all ways to warp the appearance of the body for women. For men, I see suits similarly, as they visually suggest a person is wealthy, or higher-class, and padded shoulders suggested a different body shape.  For everyone, red shirts improve ratings of attractiveness, I guess because they give the person a flushed glow that gently mimics youth/health/arousal.

People aren't that simple, though. I think for most people, doing things that make them seem like a better mate is just a way to improve their social standing. Pretty people have privileges, yeah?

I still think these things are negative when dating, as it's weird to fall in love with someone only to learn that they're not how they appeared. Heck, I know two girls who always wear colored contacts.

And then there's furries...


----------



## b0x (Feb 2, 2022)

> The reliance on makeup by either sex is eerie to me, especially given this political climate with body acceptance.



You aren't going to stop makeup.  It's a multi billion dollar industry with thousands of youtubers reviewing products constantly with massive fanbases.  The entire body acceptance "movement" is a red herring, a marketing gimmick.  Makeup sales and plastic surgery is higher now than it's ever been.  Gay Men and Trannies are now getting in on the action.  Sure, people say they support body acceptance.....  But only until they get insecure after looking at their instagram feed.


----------



## Scolopendra Dramatica (Feb 2, 2022)

I hate makeup, it doesn't stay where you put it after a long day and heaven forbid you rub your eyes with mascara on. 

However it is very useful if you're a pasty, beady eyed mole person and you work a job that half relies on tips. 

My ex boss called me asides to tell me I needed to wear that shit back when I was a young autist that just wanted a workday that wasn't uncomfortable. It wasn't that I was scruffy otherwise either, I always had my hair done nicely and dressed well. 

Trust me, some of us women don't like the shit but get pushed to wear it for pain of wages. 

Is it deception though...? I suppose to the customers sure, no different to me acting professional when, really, I'd quite like to see them shot. 

As for relationships, sure it might be used for one night stand bait for the very few women actually into that, but it's rare to meet a woman who doesn't go barefaced and pajama-ed around her other half at home.


----------



## Bonesjones (Feb 2, 2022)

b0x said:


> You aren't going to stop makeup.  It's a multi billion dollar industry with thousands of youtubers reviewing products constantly with massive fanbases.  The entire body acceptance "movement" is a red herring, a marketing gimmick.  Makeup sales and plastic surgery is higher now than it's ever been.  Gay Men and Trannies are now getting in on the action.  Sure, people say they support body acceptance.....  But only until they get insecure after looking at their instagram feed.
> 
> View attachment 2944840 View attachment 2944839


Body acceptance is a movement about accepting your ability to spend money on looking how society wants


----------



## Retired Junta Member (Feb 3, 2022)

I mean… I’m not sure i understand what point OP is trying to make but yes, make-up is a form of deception. An innocent one tho: no matter how magic it looks online, irl you can always tell what a person is wearing and how much. 

Social implications can be a bit trickier when someone is expected to wear makeup daily or it become a status symbol, but then again in these occasion we’d have to deal with a bigger problem.


----------



## DJ Grelle (Feb 3, 2022)

Physical exercise; leading to a nice body and make up are not comparable.
Roids and makeup are the same really.
A healthy diet and good lifestyle would be the make-up equivalent of physical exercise.

Most things that attract us do so because they instinctively tell us that he or she is a good and healthy mate. A clear skin is a sign of health. A well-trained physique is the same. Both show some facets of a persons character; mainly at least a sense of discipline and restraint to actually train and not gorge his or her face with junk food. Using make-up or roids is thus inherently deceitful about your own character and lifestyle.

Even a little use of make-up can have massive effects. You'll understand if you see those optical illusions of the same color; once ringed by white once by grey. With a bit of thinking you don't need much to have a serious impact on someone's looks.


----------



## UselessPieceOfShit (Feb 3, 2022)

If you meet a women with garish make up, chances are she is kinda fucked in the head. I don't say it's wrong to wear make up, but there is a correlation. Bonus points if it's badly applied. I think everyone knows that one  crazy older woman with make up that makes her look like a tranny trying out his first lipstick.
So yeah, over the top make up is a red flag for me.

Otherwise? Is make up deceptive? Hell no. You need to be a goddess of make up to drastically change your appearance. Besides, most women don't have the time do this stuff every day. Most people just apply toner to make their skin more even, maybe some mascara, eyeshadows, lipstick and that's it. It doesn't even look that drastic. But of course OP is autistic virgin so he wouldn't get it.


----------



## Bad Gateway (Feb 3, 2022)

lol seethe more incel


----------



## Manul Otocolobus (Feb 3, 2022)

If she's using enough makeup that it is outright deceptive, you'll know the next day after you fuck her. Then if she looks like a dumpster fire you can say "Bitch, that face you sold me was a lie. GTFO"


----------



## snailslime (Feb 3, 2022)

all the incels who bitch about makeup looking unnatural usually can't even tell when the woman they fap to is wearing well-applied makeup.


----------



## thyme (Feb 3, 2022)

People lie all the time even outside of their appearance, if you always take everyone at face value (lol pun) you're in for a rough time

If most of the women/men you see day to day are instathots and ewhores online, you've pretty much guaranteed yourself to have whiplash over it if you let it matter that much to you. Spending more time around down to earth ppl offline, and less around bougie socialites on youtube who get their ideals from media can help.

It's really not your problem if dumb ppl online will really be fooled into thinking a majorly made up face is natural. Most of those people are A. Kids or B. Not very bright. They're in for their own rough awakening one day. All that shit is temporary anyway, when you find someone who loves you for you it doesn't really matter anymore.

If your primary motive is simply getting attention, makeup is one easy way to obtain it, for sure. But attention doesn't guarantee happiness. It's just an ideal some people hold, not a requisite for a good life.

Personally, makeup is just something fun you do for datenight or parties, and light concealer with mascara for work helps hide the soulsucking drain of your lifeforce you experience day in and day out as a wagie with no hope for the future, so people don't ask you if you're sick all the time & report you to mgmt. But I digress


----------



## Spiny Rumples (Feb 3, 2022)

UselessPieceOfShit said:


> Otherwise? Is make up deceptive? Hell no. You need to be a goddess of make up to drastically change your appearance. Besides, most women don't have the time do this stuff every day. Most people just apply toner to make their skin more even, maybe some mascara, eyeshadows, lipstick and that's it. It doesn't even look that drastic. But of course OP is autistic virgin so he wouldn't get it.


Photo filters and adjustments are a lot easier to use, but they don't see much use outside of social media, as far as I know.


----------



## AMHOLIO (Feb 4, 2022)

Spiny Rumples said:


> Photo filters and adjustments are a lot easier to use, but they don't see much use outside of social media, as far as I know.


The best way to sandblast your face IRL is plastic surgery, and usually you can tell if someone had work done.


Makeup is hard to cover the face with completely without spending 3 hours doing it & literally painting your face.  You'll still see imperfections and such there.  If you're mad because eyebags are being covered, ask yourself why they're being covered and maybe have sympathy if she does long overnights.  If you think something like wrinkles (much harder to cover) are being hidden and you don't like that, you can terminate the conversation right there and not fuck her.  

Basically, you can tolerate a woman even if you think she's lying - she probably doesn't see it as lying herself, some chicks have it as a job requirement or just enjoy having cute red lips that she sure you will clock as unnatural because women sometimes think men are smarter about make up than they are.  Wearing makeup in every day life usually doesn't mean she's about to steal your wallet, the meth face does.


----------

